# Wet food for senior Havanese



## Molly's Mom (Oct 16, 2012)

I want to add high quality wet food to my eleven year's current diet of boiled skinless chicken breasts and Solid Gold Wee Bits kibble. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome Molly's Mom. I'm Molly's dad lol. I would spend a few bucks and get a consultattion by Sabine, a nutritionist who has helped a number of people on the forum. here;s her website http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=main


----------



## Molly's Mom (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you Dave T for the information. I will definitely check out Sabine's website.
Appreciate it.
Molly's Mom


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah , I highly recommend her. I just got finished talking with her. She just designed recipees for a new company in CA.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

My two love Merrick's canned food. I try to buy a variety of flavors when they go on sale at one of our local chains in the Bay Area (Pet Club), but they seem to like Brauts 'n Tots and Thanksgiving Feast best.


----------



## Molly's Mom (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you Buffy & Buster from Molly.
I will try a can of Merrick's.
Thank you.


----------



## Gerard26 (Dec 28, 2012)

We believe pets progressed from carnivores and should be fed accordingly. That is why we use high quality creature necessary proteins, mainly poultry or lamb not vegetables as the primary resource of proteins in dog meals.


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

even though I used to feed my hav cesar's wet food for dogs I switched because of some of the ingredients in there so I would say stay away from that wet food.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

StarrLhasa said:


> My two love Merrick's canned food. I try to buy a variety of flavors when they go on sale at one of our local chains in the Bay Area (Pet Club), but they seem to like Brauts 'n Tots and Thanksgiving Feast best.


 Have you ever tried Halo pet food? I was watching the Ellen show about two years ago and she said when she doesn't have anything for dinner she just opens a can of Halo ound: It made me try it for the sisters when they were baby's. It did look good but was more than I wanted to spend. It really looks homemade.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I feed Emmie ZiwiPeak moist dog food in the morning - she loves it!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Halo's headquarters are now in Tampa. That would be a fun place to work I bet. I love their herbal dip. I was looking at Ziwipeak on Amazon. Do you add water to it or do they just eat the squares as is. It looks like cut up beef jerky squares. What type does Emmie eat? I saw several meat types. Right now mine are eating Merrick canned-they had Brauts & Tots for dinner. The only flavor I don't buy is wing-a-ling. It's really really soupy and runny.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Dave what canned dog food does Molly eat?


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I feed Emmie ZiwiPeak moist dog food in the morning and the air dried dog food in the evening, which you do not have to add water to. She's doing great on it - doesn't fart anymore, poops are easy to pick up, and no bad breath.

- Jeanne


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I have a pack of seniors (3). i still feed kibble. They have raw in the AM so they will get all their supplements. Evening meal is a good quality kibble with diced meat added.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Suzi said:


> Dave what canned dog food does Molly eat?


Go Natural by Petcurean , Canadian company but sells in the US.http://www.petcurean.com/


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> Go Natural by Petcurean , Canadian company but sells in the US.http://www.petcurean.com/


 I like Canadian dog foods better than US because you guys have stricter regulations. I had the sisters eating Acanna for about a year but Zoey never really got used to it, Its only about $5 more . Any way I looked it up and all my favorite suppliers carries Petcurean :whoo: Now to write it down and put it in a place I can remember.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Suzi said:


> I like Canadian dog foods better than US because you guys have stricter regulations. I had the sisters eating Acanna for about a year but Zoey never really got used to it, Its only about $5 more . Any way I looked it up and all my favorite suppliers carries Petcurean :whoo: Now to write it down and put it in a place I can remember.


yeah you guys probably get our food cheaper than we do. I pay $42 for a case of 12 cans. 13 oz cans :frusty:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> yeah you guys probably get our food cheaper than we do. I pay $42 for a case of 12 cans. 13 oz cans :frusty:


 Do you guys get paid more than we do? Gee Wiz . Every thing is way more expensive their. I love the areas I have been in Canada. I was lucky and had an adventursom Dad growing up with a sail boat. We spent our summers in the Canadian San Juan's and up as far as Alaska. :focus:


----------

